# id these guy's



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

PIC 1 I bought these guys as babys about 6-7 months ago labeled as red bellys(probably are just want to make sure)(DARKER ONE)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well the one with the flash is a cariba and the rest look like normal red


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

agree


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

The front one I'm unsure of because it seems to have a faded humeral spot. The two on the left will need a flank pic. The main thing that says whether its a nattereri or caribe is if it has a humeral spot or not.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

I love that goldfish


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

YA THE GOLD FISH IS THE MEANEST ONE!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That goldfish is chillin with the boys.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

whish i could tell you hes still there but guess what he aint chillin no more .SH














HAPPENS!

Watch the words, no profanity in PSCI.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID done. Time to move this thread.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

GO FOR IT FRANK I GOT ALL THE ANSWERS I NEEDED


----------

